# Sitop Power 400V auch mit 230V?



## papabär (9 Februar 2004)

Hallo,

hab mal da ne Frage.Kann ich ein Sitop Power Netzgerät für 400V IN und 24V Out auch nur mit 230V betreiben wenn ich lediglich L1  L2 + Erde
und nicht L3 anklemme :roll:  :?: 

Habe leider keinen Schaltplan für das Netzteil woraus dies ersichtlich wäre. Auch in der Siemensbeschreibung steht nichts drin.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir da nen Tipp geben.

Gruß

papabär


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

woher kommst du aber nicht aus der industrie oder? wenn du 1 erde anklemmst bekommst du einen kurzen und der fi fliegt. 2 reichen L1 und L2 L3 kann weggelassen werden hat immer noch 400V mit L3 wäre es ein besserer wirkungsgrad.


----------



## Zottel (26 Februar 2004)

Na ja, in Industrieanlagen hast du eher keinen FI davor. Mit L1 an Erde und L2 an irgendeiner Phase hast du eben 230 V statt 400V und das Netzteil wird keine 24V DC mehr liefern (16-17? ohne rechnen). So wäre es bei Gleichrichter+Siebelko. Netzteile mit Schaltregler können auch das ausgleichen, solange die Einschaltzeit sich verlängern läßt.
Wer eine L1 und L2 mit 400V Differenz hat, hat wahrscheinlich auch L3, oder? 
Wer mit einem Steuertrafo von 230 auf 400 liebäugelt, bedenke dass die Welligkeit bei Einphasenbetrieb erheblich höher ist als bei Dreiphasenbetrieb!


----------



## papabär (27 Februar 2004)

Danke für eure Tipps bzw Hinweise. Hab mir inzwischen ein 230V Netzteil besorgt. Aber dennoch nochmals vieln Dank

papabär


----------

